# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Отдам в хорошие руки :-)

## troublya

Отдам в хорошие руки принтер canon s450.В данный момент печатает только черным, но, если поменять печатающие головки, будет цветной. Головку для черного картриджа меняла 4 месяца назад. Короче, если руки откуда надо, то он еще поработает, мне он просто не нужен так как я редко печатаю, а чернила засыхают. Самовывоз из Бирюлево (г. Москва). В нагрузку отдам краску и картрижи (черные). Пишите в аську (287-757-028), а то я его точно выкину.

----------


## SMARTER

:rolleyes: Ынтэтэсно - за большое человеческое спасибо отдашь, или за большую символическую плату?:rolleyes: 
Поясни пжалста.:)

----------


## Nep

ыыы.
ещё одну боянную тему достали из бездны :)

можно тут устроить тоже самое  что и с мотороллером :)

типа:
какие предьявы?
я просто разметил обьяву :)))

----------


## SMARTER

> ыыы.
> ещё одну боянную тему достали из бездны :)
> 
> можно тут устроить тоже самое что и с мотороллером :)
> 
> типа:
> какие предьявы?
> я просто разметил обьяву :)))


Я тут по Баяну в поисковике прошёлся. Про мотороллеры ниче нет. ;)

----------


## SMARTER

Оффтопку эту оставим?:)

----------


## Nep

угу, оставим по любому :)

вот боян про мотороллер...
редко кто дочитывал до конча ветки :)))

http://www.moto.kiev.ua/forum/?fname...393539473&vp=0

----------


## SMARTER

Дочитать до конца четыреста с лишним сраниц, где на странице не меньше пятнадцати постов. Редкий человек дочитает.;) ;) :D

----------


## SMARTER

В этом бояне оказываеццо Пушкиных и Лермонтовых до фига;);):D

----------


## SMARTER

Знаешь НЭП этот твой

----------


## Nep

:))
я рад, что тебе понравилось :)))
сам захожу периодически настроение поднять себе...

главное, сколько времени уже прошло, а тема до сих пор живёт :)

----------


## SMARTER

Знаешь НЭП этот боян про мотороллер - Лучшее средство от запора, даже круче чем "Пурген".:D :D :D  Расслабляет нереально.

----------


## SMARTER

Нэп давай в мою тему про моб. телефон. Спросить кое что хочу у тебя.

----------


## SMARTER

Знаешь нэп эта троубла постоянно не в сети. Я просто хотел поинтересоваццо насчет этого а её и след простыл.

----------

